# Protect-o-Plate



## LPTudor (Jul 13, 2010)

I've been researching protect-o-plates and it seems like there's conflicting and incomplete information out there regarding how to read it and what clues it can give regarding whether the car truly is numbers matching. Can you take a look at this pic and help me figure out what it says and where to look to see if the car matches up with the protect-o-plate? Based on another example of 68 protect-o-plate, I'm not sure it's an original one (the other example looked red and white plastic) and want to be sure it's not doctored up.

Here's the pic and thanks:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I've never seen a protect-o-plate so I can't verify if it's original or not. As far as the numbers, this is what I do know.
2 - pontiac, 42 - GTO, 67 - convert., 8 - 1968, B -Baltimore(assembly plant), 117636 - production number. Of course, these numbers need to match the cars v.i.n., which I'm sure it does. For a numbers matching engine, 117636 needs to match the engines v.i.n number, last 6 digits, located on a machined pad on the passenger side by the timing cover. That number should look like 28B117636.

Somebody should be able to decode most of that plate. It just isn't me...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That does not look like my '65 protect-o-plate, which has two metal index tags. Your one tage DOES have the engine code, YS , but should also have the engine number. My '65 tag has the engine number right after the engine code. Is there another plate on the other cover? The delivery date to the customer is on your card.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's a link to a '68 non GTO plate from High Performance Pontiac....

Pontiac Ident O Plate Program Front View Photo 7

Completely different from a '65....

They list '63 - '72


----------



## LPTudor (Jul 13, 2010)

The example at 68green links to below is the one that caused me to wonder if this plate is real. According to that example, the block code should be on it, but not the engine number. 

I'm wondering if the protectoplates could look different depending on the dealership and how they set up their protectoplate making machine??? It would seem to me that the plates were made at the dealership, not the factory, because they've got the buyer's name on them. (And according to the link provided by 68, new protectoplates could be made up for the second owner.

This following excerpt from this link suggests that it was dealers who had to print them up -- so I suppose it could differ from dealership to dealership. 

Hagerty Insurance Agency

Quote:
"The National Corvette Restorers Society says Chevrolet began providing Protect-O-Plates to new owners in 1965. However, a Pontiac Dealer Service Bulletin issued in September 1966 notes that “owner plates” were provided for 1964 models. The same bulletin announced a change in the way plates were going to be furnished to owners. It stated that the factory would no longer issue them. Instead, dealers were to buy a Model M-14 Dymo (reverse print) Tapewriter embossing machine, so they could emboss blank plates at the dealership level."


----------



## LPTudor (Jul 13, 2010)

Here's a link to another 68 GTO protectoplate --- obviously looks different from the picture I posted obve, but the one I posted above has what looks like an official looking sleeve. 

68 gto :: 100_0121.jpg picture by brunno2711 - Photobucket


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

here is my plate from a 65 tempest- this is as original as it gets this is the original Guardian Maintenance Service booklet with the steel protecto plate that is reverse embossed that the dealers would run on the receipt like the old school credit card copy machines
But why are you going by the plate to determine if the car is #'s matching?? Go PHS and eliminate all questions


----------



## LPTudor (Jul 13, 2010)

Definitely PHS, but I was wondering if the plate included information that is not included on the PHS -- like the transmission code. If the engine and transmission code is on the PHS, then the PHS would both identify the numbers are matching and determine that the plate is original and not a fake.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The enginge unit#/vin#/engine code along with the trans unit#/trans code is in the PHS doc.
On the card you provided, the vin is 242678......, YS is the engine code, PX is the trans code. 
Using the YS info, PHS said(providing the info on the card is correct), it's a 400, 4 barrel, 350hp, 10.75 comp, 2.93 axle(standard w/air, I believe you have air). There were special order axles too which PHS would hilite for you the axle that was ordered with your car.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting this information, guys. I didn't know of the above listed links.


----------



## LPTudor (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks 68. Here are a couple of other links to High Performance Pontiac's two part article re plates. Supposedly dealerships did not print these up -- so
I'm still not sure why two 68 plates have a different appearance and configuration of info. 
Article Part I:
Pontiac Identification Plates - Ident-O-Plate And Protect-O-Plate Program History - High Performance Pontiac Magazine 

Article Part II:
Pontiac Ident-O Plate & Protect-O Plate History Programs - Specific Codes - High Performance Pontiac Magazine


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

My 69 Protect-o-Plate is the white with the orange out line! Is there a web sight that decodes these?


----------



## LPTudor (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm not aware of any other sites other than these, but if you find any, please share them with the rest of us.


----------

